# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Phillippine Bolo Knife???

## tonyo

Hello
what are your thoughts on this Bolo knife?
it looks like something from ww1-ww2 era.
thank you for your time and help
Tony

----------


## tonyo

..

----------

